# cutting magnets with their cutter



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

Has anyone ever cut magnets like the support our troops magnets you see out their with you cutter?? I ha ve a vinyl express from sign warehouse. think it would do it, if so where would i get that material in colors?? i am thinking of layering it with another color on top
jess


----------



## toonsign (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi Jessica,

I think it would be an awful lot of work cutting the magnetic sheeting, weeding the lettering and applying it onto the the blank.

Would it be easier if you bought the magnetic blanks already pre-cut and you can then apply your lettering? 

I have heard that there are a few sign people who do cut their own magnetic sheeting but usually rectangles, footballs, houses, etc... type of shapes. They do this on small orders only. How big the small orders are, I don't know.

Hope this helps.

Fred
Melbourne FL


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I spoke to a Roland rep at a show last year and they did not recommend cutting magnet material with their cutters. From looking at the magnets that I have seen out there it look like they were die cut.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Nope, its easy. You just cant use your plotter to cut the sheet all the way through. Two reasons for this, first, on the lower end cutter, its just too hard on the machine. And lastily, you dont have the problems with jams if you just score the most of the way through. My machine is middle level and the jamming issue may have just been me, but since I stopped cutting all the way, I seem to get better results. It does take a bit of trail and error since each machine is different. I cut with the visiable side up so I et a clean look to the end product.


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

I would like to give it a whirl, any great places to buy the magnet material???


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Try these guys. I have not used this material yet but you guys have got me thinking!

Magnum Magnetic Sheeting from Ordway Sign Supply - (800) 967-3929


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Charms4all said:


> I would like to give it a whirl, any great places to buy the magnet material???


www.fellers.com


----------



## bobabuee (Dec 7, 2006)

could wipe the electronics in cutter ,support our troops are done by print on magnet then die cutting with a press ,cost of getting them cut out vs trashing a 
1000.00 to 3000.00 cutter


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd be worried it would ruin my cutter.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I talked to my sales rep and they said not to cut the magnet material with the cutter. I would check into and having them die cut............ JB


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the info.. yep a bit scared to do it i suppose, hate to break the new machine... I was looking for colored pawprint magnets that i can just vinyl the school mascot onto.. anyone know of a place that does small run orders die cutting magnet??


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

bobabuee said:


> could wipe the electronics in cutter


Uh, how do you figure this? The electronics in the cutter are solid state. Even if it had some sort of magnetic media on board, the magnetic field isn't particularly strong with the magnetic vinyl.


----------



## j4805 (Mar 1, 2007)

*I've done the whole magnet sheeting on a cutter thing...*

I have a Vinyl Express Lynx cutter that I purchased from signwarehouse.com along with 24" roll magnet magnet material. Cutting the magnets on the cutter is a dicy proposition at best and I experienced the following: 
Magnet is much thicker than vinyl, if the magnet rises from the cutting surface in the slightest the blade drags the surface and makes pretty hefty scratches as it rises from the cut and traverses the material to change positions. If you are going to use your cutter, babysit the job and make sure the magnet lays flat.
Magnet is MUCH harder on the blades than vinyl. If I'm going to cut magnet material I have 1 blade that I reserve for that purpose alone. If you use the magnet blade on vinyl you will be very dissatisfied with the results.
An earlier user talked about not cutting throught the vinyl, this is absolutely true. The first time I tried this (before I found excellent sites such as this) I bumped up the downforce and cutting depth in a big way, cut through the magnet and destroyed the cutting protection strip (which is replaceable, but not cheap). I use the cutter to score the sheeting and then follow it up with the thin end of an exacto (which I also reserve for magnet sheeting alone)
Except for small (even individual) jobs, it isn't worthwhile to take on jobs for small signs like the support ribbons. Cutting and placing the words and designs on the small magnets after you cut them is pretty time intensive. I usually reserve the magnetic sheeting for vehicle signs and the like. I buy inexpensive craft die cutters that you can find at any craft store like Michael's to round the edges of otherwise square signs (It helps them stay on vehicles at speed by reducing wind resistance in some odd way). These craft cutters are mostly platic and don't last too long, but they do the job. I hope all of this helps. Good luck with the cutter, I've had mine for a year and a half and other than general maintenance it's worked like a charm.


----------



## 2dsign (Mar 24, 2009)

go to minimum gram force and to lowest speed on your machine. after just bend the magnet where the cut is and you will be able to separate the magnet from the rest of the sheet


----------



## muchuanlin (Jul 29, 2010)

Neodymium Magnets is very good


----------

